# Friendly Future Monster



## KikiB (Jun 27, 2008)

So I figured that due to my boredom, I'd post pics of my ever-growing collection. It's a lot of different brands, still some drugstore stuff in there, and I'm missing a few of my pieces. Nothing really extraordinary though. Figure I might sometime get around to my perfumes and nail polishes...someday. If anybody has any questions about what something is, post it.

Now to the stash!
Eyes














Face Stuff





Palettes





Pigments and Glitters





Lip Stuff

















Backups









I had to shoot most of it on my bed and the Contrast shadow left nice marks all over my sheets...grr.

Update as of 27 July 2008!





Lancome Colour Design Fashion Queen palette. I forgot to mark the image, but the shadows are Fabric, Pose, Lounging, Jet Set Pink, Wear It Well, and Guest List. The blushes are Amourose and Mocha Havana. 





And by request, the polishes. I was too lazy to mark them but here's the list of them. They are all Essie or OPI except for two of them. Essie are white caps, OPI are black. Facile, non?





Row 1: China Doll, Holy Pink Pagoda!, Tijuana Dance?, Purpleopolis, Funships, UTM Goldie shade, Friar Friar Pants on Fire!, Magnifico Mexico!, Goldilocks Rocks!, Avon Metallic Rose.
Row 2: Pompeii Purple, Click It or Ticket, Scarlett O'Hara, Ritzy Business Jam 'n Jelly, Sunbody Loves Me, Bordeaux, Smokin' in Havana, Merry Merry.
Row 3: Carnival, Juicy Apple, Lunch at the Delhi, Wrapped in Rubies, Who's She Red, Showstopper, OPI topcoat, Pink Glove Service, Wicked

If you are wondering how I store it, I have two traincases. I use a Caboodles plastic case for my lip products (that I got at a garage sale when I was 8 originally to hold craft stuff), and then for my eyes and face I use a black lace Caboodles case. Also I carry a decent amount with me. My lip backups go in a separate cosmetic bag.


----------



## nunu (Jun 27, 2008)

i love the variety of your collection!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 27, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 27, 2008)

What a great collection!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice! Do you like the Wexler lip plumpers? I have a product from her that smooths lips and lines that was $20.00 at b&bw.. It is the BEST! SOOO SOFT!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 27, 2008)

I love that bigelow lipgloss from BBW. its so soothing, i have the pink tinted one. Ps. back2MAC those pots missy. free stuff.

im lovin your collection btw, ;D


----------



## couturesista (Jun 27, 2008)

I see your a Gloss Gal!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Nice! Do you like the Wexler lip plumpers? I have a product from her that smooths lips and lines that was $20.00 at b&bw.. It is the BEST! SOOO SOFT!_

 
I LOVE the Wexler plumpers-I had never used a lip plumper prior to my onboarding at B&BW and well, let me just say I am obsessed. I probably have more backups somewhere too. 

I don't depot, I am a huge klutz, I love my shadows in the pan form believe it or not...and most places don't take the depotted empties. Better safe than sorry.

Yes, I am a gloss addict, and the ironic thing is that I don't use most of my Bigelow, Beauty Rush, Liplicious most of the time anymore-it's just the more casual thing for me to do, or when I am down at the beach. Obviously I love my Liplicious Diamond Plum and my Bigelow Root Beer-the Soda Fountain ones came out right before I started at B&BW.

And yes, that is a Pink Grapefruit EDT that snuck its way into the first pic.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the bright eyeshadow colors!
Nice collection.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 27, 2008)

great stuff!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 27, 2008)

lovely collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got a good range of shadows too


----------



## KikiB (Jun 28, 2008)

For me it is all about the range of shadows as for my eyes I can pretty much pull off anything (except black, but I can work on that), so that is where I tend to put my money. The big box that has the shadow is the UD Deluxe Shadow Box, if you are wondering. It's $36 USD, and worth every penny.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 29, 2008)

I love your shadows collection!!  Especially the UDs!  And you defiantely have to add your polishes to the collection!  I've been such a polish freak lately that I need some polish porn! lol  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll do the polishes early next week. I'm missing a few but you won't be disappointed. That and my perfumes.


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection! i love that you have stuff from different brands and not just one particular brand


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 29, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 27, 2008)

I updated it with more stuff, including the polishes now. Yes, I finally NOW got around to doing them.


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

~Drools~


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice, I too adore the glosses, right now I'm loving liplicious brown sugar! Love your shadows, you've got some very versatile colors!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahaha I got that-I have all the new ones except for the Cranberry. I also am starting to get the new Bigelow Mentha lip balms, the tinted ones...they are a serious must-have. If we come out with glosses for the Holiday season, which we more than likely will, I am officially toast.


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 11, 2008)

its a yummy  collection


----------



## KikiB (Aug 11, 2008)

Heh I like to think so


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 11, 2008)

*I LOVE that Lancome Fashion Queen palette! All the colors are so beautiful (that's the one thing I don't like about palettes; most of them [from all different brands] tend to have only one or two really great colors, and the rest are either eww, or just 'okay').*

*Pose kind of reminds me of MAC Tempting (gorgeous color!), and I adore Guest List! Do you know if this palette is still availible (obviously you were able to get it, but I don't know when or where; I could try a CCO, I guess)? I love it THAT much!!! Can you let us know how those colors wear? Sure, a shadow can look great in the package, but the true test is how it looks *on*! Let us know!*

*I love your collection..You're not a lipgloss freak, or anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 11, 2008)

Love all the lipglosses..so pretty!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I LOVE that Lancome Fashion Queen palette! All the colors are so beautiful (that's the one thing I don't like about palettes; most of them [from all different brands] tend to have only one or two really great colors, and the rest are either eww, or just 'okay').*

*Pose kind of reminds me of MAC Tempting (gorgeous color!), and I adore Guest List! Do you know if this palette is still availible (obviously you were able to get it, but I don't know when or where; I could try a CCO, I guess)? I love it THAT much!!! Can you let us know how those colors wear? Sure, a shadow can look great in the package, but the true test is how it looks *on*! Let us know!*

*I love your collection..You're not a lipgloss freak, or anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Lancome is not sold at CCO's, since it's not an EL brand. If you live by a Nordstrom, you may want to ask and see if they have any of them left...the anniversary sale did end last week but you never know. The packaging itself is great. The outer case is metal with the top and bottom pieces being a dark red with black accents-almost like a very subtle animal print. The colours themselves do last. Lancome has fairly good quality shadows, and all of these apply fairly well. You can very easily do a look with all the shadows in the palette-they go on very nicely. Some Lancome shadows do not. The blushes are nice too, not overwhelming but a good amount of colour. If you can find it, GET IT. It's not something I wear every day, because it is so neutral, but I almost bought it for the casing alone. Fabric is a really nice shadow, think Crystal Avalanche meets Solar White. Pose is a nice one as well. Reminds me of Amber Lights. Lounging is a nice mid-tone colour, or a good one if you just want to do a nice darker shadow. It's also good as an outer third colour (because the outer V does not exist). Jet Set Pink is a nice, subtle pink. It is lighter but it doesn't scream frosty. Wear It Well is the only matte (THANK GOD) but another nice one. Guest List is my least favourite shade there, but it is still a nice one.

If they did a palette that was Strobe, Slide, Candid, and Makeover, I would buy at least 5.


----------



## cuiran (Aug 12, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this...but I love your collection.




Sario said:


> Very nice, I too adore the glosses, right now I'm loving liplicious brown sugar! Love your shadows, you've got some very versatile colors!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 7, 2012)

Sweet collection!


----------

